# Mystery T’s from Fear Not Tarantulas?



## ECH (May 20, 2018)

So on the Fear Not Tarantulas website you can see she has 5 different mystery spiders for sale and I purchased one (hasn’t arrived yet) but Im curious if anybody knows what they are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightshady (May 20, 2018)

Ha... I looked at that with interest, but I put so much thought into each purchase I just couldn’t do it. Which one did you end up going with?

I would have probably gone with Rachel’s Righteous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spookyvibes (May 20, 2018)

I got got Damien’s Dapper Dame. I have a feeling it _may _be G. pulchra, but I don’t want to get my hopes up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightshady (May 20, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> I got got Damien’s Dapper Dame. I have a feeling it _may _be G. pulchra, but I don’t want to get my hopes up


That would be cool. Good luck. Keep us posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdeveikis (May 20, 2018)

I've never ordered any mystery Ts so forgive my ignorance, but how exactly does this work with regards to preparing the enclosure properly? Does he give you the basic info (e.g. terrestrial, dry substrate, likes to burrow, etc.)?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toddydog (May 20, 2018)

sdeveikis said:


> I've never ordered any mystery Ts so forgive my ignorance, but how exactly does this work with regards to preparing the enclosure properly? Does he give you the basic info (e.g. terrestrial, dry substrate, likes to burrow, etc.)?


From what it looks like, they all have descriptions that kind of give away hints on what it is as well as care for it. It does mention if they are OW's and if they are terrestrial or arboreal. It even mentions their temperment. Also they do provide a basic set up for them. 
I'm a pretty big sucker for anything mystery so I got 3 lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## sdeveikis (May 20, 2018)

Toddydog said:


> From what it looks like, they all have descriptions that kind of give away hints on what it is as well as care for it. It does mention if they are OW's and if they are terrestrial or arboreal. It even mentions their temperment. Also they do provide a basic set up for them.
> I'm a pretty big sucker for anything mystery so I got 3 lol.


Thanks for the reply! I, too, am also a sucker for mystery boxes so I should probably stay away from this site

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scarabyte (May 20, 2018)

sdeveikis said:


> I've never ordered any mystery Ts so forgive my ignorance, but how exactly does this work with regards to preparing the enclosure properly? Does he give you the basic info (e.g. terrestrial, dry substrate, likes to burrow, etc.)?


 Yeah as far as i know they tell you the care requirements, but dont tell you the species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 20, 2018)

Pretty much all slings can be raised the same way people.



I absolutely *hate* the idea of selling "mystery" slings.   This is just going to lead to mis-identifications down the line....and how many are going to be bred without knowing for sure...knowing the species of your purchase should be priority #1 for both buyer *and* seller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 20, 2018)

This was intriguing so I read their mystery spider page.  They know what species they are selling you.  Their web page states they will tell you what your mystery spider is after their contest ends and if you want to know before then, they will tell you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Nightshady (May 20, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Pretty much all slings can be raised the same way people.
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely *hate* the idea of selling "mystery" slings.   This is just going to lead to mis-identifications down the line....and how many are going to be bred without knowing for sure...knowing the species of your purchase should be priority #1 for both buyer *and* seller.


Yeah, they're gonna say what they are. I think this is more for experienced keepers anyway who will probably be able to ID the sling pretty quick.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Minty (May 20, 2018)

A mystery box would never interest me. I like to know exactly what I'm getting for my money, along with knowing exactly what I'm getting.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Greasylake (May 21, 2018)

mmcg said:


> A mystery box would never interest me. I like to know exactly what I'm getting for my money, along with knowing exactly what I'm getting.


I think the mystery boxes are supposed to appeal to people who enjoy a little gambling, just about everyone else I'm pretty sure would rather know what they're getting. Not every spider is worth the same to everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Death Derp (May 21, 2018)

sdeveikis said:


> he give you the basic info


*She

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (May 21, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I think the mystery boxes are supposed to appeal to people who enjoy a little gambling, just about everyone else I'm pretty sure would rather know what they're getting. Not every spider is worth the same to everyone.


Aye that’s fair enough.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 21, 2018)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> This was intriguing so I read their mystery spider page.  They know what species they are selling you.  Their web page states they will tell you what your mystery spider is after their contest ends and if you want to know before then, they will tell you.


From the website:

“We CANNOT tell you what species you have until the end of the contest. If you want to know after that, just email us and we will tell you.”

How many people are going to guess whT they think and mislabel their species?  How many will just plain forget to email them and will never know for sure?


----------



## Venomgland (May 21, 2018)

Tanya is announcing what they are at the end of the week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 21, 2018)

mmcg said:


> A mystery box would never interest me. I like to know exactly what I'm getting for my money, along with knowing exactly what I'm getting.


I love the 'mystery boxes' of Napoli (Italy) city style, people seeking a brand new smartphone upset by a parcel full of (good quality) bricks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ECH (May 21, 2018)

Nightshady said:


> Ha... I looked at that with interest, but I put so much thought into each purchase I just couldn’t do it. Which one did you end up going with?
> 
> I would have probably gone with Rachel’s Righteous.


I️ went with Rachel’s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spookyvibes (May 21, 2018)

ECH said:


> I️ went with Rachel’s


 Any suspicions on what it may be?


----------



## Toddydog (May 21, 2018)

I'm curious if we can post the descriptions here? I think it'd be kind of fun to post them and guess on them.


----------



## Nightshady (May 21, 2018)

Toddydog said:


> I'm curious if we can post the descriptions here? I think it'd be kind of fun to post them and guess on them.


I think if there’s not a link and just a copy of the description it would be OK. @cold blood could clarify.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 21, 2018)

I like the idea, but I’m pretty specific on what I want for now.

Once the industrial shelving full of steralite containers in a dedicated wing of the mansion is in place, I may be game for some mystery T’s.



AngelDeVille said:


> I like the idea, but I’m pretty specific on what I want for now.
> 
> Once the industrial shelving full of steralite containers in a dedicated wing of the mansion is in place, I may be game for some mystery T’s.


Aww crud.. I went on and already added the first one I read to my cart.....  I’m 99% sure I know what it is, and it’s one near and dear to my heart....  and they have a freebie sling with an order over $50 that is also on my short list....



spookyvibes said:


> I got got Damien’s Dapper Dame. I have a feeling it _may _be G. pulchra, but I don’t want to get my hopes up


That one had me the most confused...  I like Brandons the most and was intrueged by Rachels..

I still haven’t hit the “checkout” button....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toddydog (May 21, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Aww crud.. I went on and already added the first one I read to my cart.....  I’m 99% sure I know what it is, and it’s one near and dear to my heart....  and they have a freebie sling with an order over $50 that is also on my short list....


Ohhhh noooo. I forgot they did freebies like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 22, 2018)

Toddydog said:


> I'm curious if we can post the descriptions here? I think it'd be kind of fun to post them and guess on them.


go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toddydog (May 22, 2018)

Alright here's the descriptions:
"*Brandon’s Mysterious Brown Tarantula*

Looking at this spider now you may think meh, another brown spider, whoopie.

But this is far from the average T. As it grows and the colors become brighter and better. This is a hardy new world tarantula who loves to be out in the open as an adult.

This stout tarantula is a new world species, reaching an impressive 6 plus inches. The colors alone make it a sought after terrestrial T and makes it a gem in any collector’s spider room.

This spider is one of the hobby classics and has been becoming more scarce in the last few years.

This species likes it a little on the dryer side. However, it will appreciate moisture as a sling. As for feeding time this little guy loves to fill its fangs with a roach or two.

With this spider time is everything. It may grow a little slow but it’s worth the wait.

So pick my T, and not theirs. I will also throw in:

Being your friend and one hug redeemable at our next expo……..from Tanya….not me…..no one wants a hug from me."
"*Dapper Dam (pronounced “dame”)*

Timeless style and class to finesse, this Latin American species is always dressed to impress.

As others fight the clashing colors, Dapper Dam sport’s the midnight hues
Not going to spaz and freak like the others,
Relaxation is what it will choose

In your collection, Dapper Dam is the smoothest of scotches and the finest of wines
As they slowly age, they will always get better with time

When it comes to meals is where the fun begins,
The roach’s life has quickly come to an end
Drop another and I dare you to peek
Dapper Dam puts it away and will have you looking forward to feeding next week

The trends always come and go, whether they catch on or become a phase,
As eloquent and smooth as (s)he is, Dapper Dam will always amaze"
"*Holly’s Personable Peach*

A fascinating tarantula for your collection that will soon win over everyone’s affection.
Classification can be tricky with these creatures, but this species sure has some unique features.
Posted on the hollows of trees at night stalking but yet staying out of sight.
Relatively humid but not so high , they enjoy spending time where the tree divides .
Shy at first they will keep their cover but over time an exciting personality is discovered.
Picky eaters they are not, so take caution when feeding because they are hot! (Old World)
New to the hobby, so perhaps not much is known. Won’t you make some discoveries of your own?"
"*Myles’ MVP Tarantula*

An old world from a genus with an ill deserved reputation,  this spider is far more shy than defensive.

While it doesnt come in bright flashy colors, it’s dark hues are tinted a beautiful purple color coupled with a simple yet striking pattern. In nature these spiders live in tree hollows, however in a captive setting a vertical enclosure with a big cork tube will allow for a great hiding spot and a beautiful terrarium.

This equatorial spider comes from a warm humid area and will grow very quickly if these conditions are met. Combine that with it’s hardiness and you’re picking one of the best tarantulas available today!

The Fear Not team have been trying to get me to offer “Mystery” species for months.  Since we have had several requests for this, here it is! Please keep in mind that only those who have some experience keeping tarantulas should purchase a Mystery Spider."
"*Rachael’s Righteous Arachnid*

This totally tubular tarantula sports rad colors from its fangs to its feet from slinghood to adulthood. These beautiful terrestrial creatures reach an impressive size of nearly 7 inches, and are sure to wow your crew, and induce many exclamations of “far out” and “sick” when they see your neat-o spider.

Righteous arachnids are easy to keep, and will stay out in the open most of the time, so you and your homeys will get to enjoy this spider’s groovy looks often!

Trust me, these gorgeous dudes and dudettes are an essential addition to any dope tarantula collection, and you fo-sho won’t regret adding a Rachael’s Righteous Arachnid to yours!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venomgland (May 22, 2018)

GBB
Pulchra
P. metallica
???
blue fang

thats my guess


----------



## FrDoc (May 22, 2018)

It would be side splitting if it was an unload of surplus LP’s.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## spookyvibes (May 22, 2018)

Toddydog said:


> Myles’ MVP Tarantula


I’m thinking maybe some sort of Pokie.


Toddydog said:


> Dapper Dam


Again, thinking G. pulchra.


Toddydog said:


> Brandon’s Mysterious Brown Tarantula


I was initially thinking P. cancerides, but after seeing what the sling looks like, It’s definitely not a cancerides. Maybe G. rosea? I feel like they don’t get large enough to fit the description though...


Toddydog said:


> Holly’s Personable Peach


When I initially read this one, I was for sure it was an Avic/ex Avic due to the classification part. After they added the little tidbit that it’s an OW however, I’m not so sure what it is. 


Toddydog said:


> Rachael’s Righteous Arachnid


I have no idea, the description gives me no clues except for the fact that it’s totally tubular and a good display t. A geniculata?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderGalaxy (May 22, 2018)

I think Myle's Map tarantula is Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## Greasylake (May 22, 2018)

SpiderGalaxy said:


> I think Myle's Map tarantula is Poecilotheria formosa


Why do you say that? I feel like there's a handful of species from the Poecilotheria genus that fit the description. Miranda, Smithi, formosa, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ccTroi (May 22, 2018)

I like Holly’s... and Holly herself


----------



## cold blood (May 22, 2018)

Toddydog said:


> *Brandon’s Mysterious Brown Tarantula*


Sounds like G. pulchripes to me


Toddydog said:


> *Dapper Dam (pronounced “dame”)*


could be GBB, but even as a sling this would be exceedingly obvious...so I will guess A. seemani...or pulcra


Toddydog said:


> *Holly’s Personable Peach*


I guess H. mac


Toddydog said:


> *Myles’ MVP Tarantula*


Definitely a pokie..but again, this would be very obvious if you received one.

Many pokies are pretty purple...fasciata or subfusca come to mind....could be metallica, but they describe purples, and mets are more blue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Mason (May 23, 2018)

By looking at their prices and sizes on her website of current stock, i believe Brandon's brown to be a rose hair or texas brown, I strongly believe Dapper dam is a B. Vagans, the pulchra does not fit the price range she gave and the species description for the vagans on the website says "I think of an elegant tarantula dressed for a formal event.". I'm pretty certain MVP is pokie, MVP might be a play on words and the P might stand for poecilotheria. If i had to guess which one, i would say maybe a tigrinawesseli. Holly's is in the arboreal section and a newer species so my only guess is Phormingocilus Carpenteri. Rachael's is quite hard to guess, but granted that we know it gets around 7" and shows colours as a sling, I'm guessing a N. Chromatus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tarantulaguns (May 23, 2018)

Paul Mason said:


> By looking at their prices and sizes on her website of current stock, i believe Brandon's brown to be a rose hair or texas brown, I strongly believe Dapper dam is a B. Vagans, the pulchra does not fit the price range she gave and the species description for the vagans on the website says "I think of an elegant tarantula dressed for a formal event.". I'm pretty certain MVP is pokie, MVP might be a play on words and the P might stand for poecilotheria. If i had to guess which one, i would say maybe a tigrinawesseli. Holly's is in the arboreal section and a newer species so my only guess is Phormingocilus Carpenteri. Rachael's is quite hard to guess, but granted that we know it gets around 7" and shows colours as a sling, I'm guessing a N. Chromatus.


I bet my money it's A. Geniculata after receiving mine.


----------



## Paul Mason (May 23, 2018)

tarantulaguns said:


> I bet my money it's A. Geniculata after receiving mine.


Could be, both are very similar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arachnoxious (May 23, 2018)

The only one I am close at guessing would be Holly’s Personable Peach. I just got it in the mail the other day and it’s hard to tell but I’m pretty confident it’s a phormingochilus sp

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 23, 2018)

tarantulaguns said:


> I bet my money it's A. Geniculata after receiving mine.


Which one do you think is the genic? I adore my genic such a beast of a spider.


----------



## Paul Mason (May 23, 2018)

dragonfire1577 said:


> Which one do you think is the genic? I adore my genic such a beast of a spider.


Rachel's, my guess is the N. Chromatus because the hint says it reaches 7", which it does reach 7", but it could be an A. Geniculata because they reach 8".


----------



## LisaD (May 23, 2018)

I ordered "Myles MVP" and am hoping it is L. violaceopes.


----------



## LisaD (May 23, 2018)

Paul Mason said:


> By looking at their prices and sizes on her website of current stock, i believe Brandon's brown to be a rose hair or texas brown, I strongly believe Dapper dam is a B. Vagans, the pulchra does not fit the price range she gave and the species description for the vagans on the website says "I think of an elegant tarantula dressed for a formal event.". I'm pretty certain MVP is pokie, MVP might be a play on words and the P might stand for poecilotheria. If i had to guess which one, i would say maybe a tigrinawesseli. Holly's is in the arboreal section and a newer species so my only guess is Phormingocilus Carpenteri. Rachael's is quite hard to guess, but granted that we know it gets around 7" and shows colours as a sling, I'm guessing a N. Chromatus.


She said the price could be higher or lower than $50 for the sling, and habitat included.


----------



## Paul Mason (May 23, 2018)

LisaD said:


> I ordered "Myles MVP" and am hoping it is L. violaceopes.


 i bought mvp as well, but i dont believe it's a violaceopes because the ones she has in stock are not shipping yet. It's most likely a poecilotheria. Would be awesome if it is tho.



LisaD said:


> She said the price could be higher or lower than $50 for the sling, and habitat included.


30-40% higher than 50, which is 65-70, price not including enclosure. The pulchra is listed more than 70 so it's not dapper dam.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LisaD (May 23, 2018)

Paul Mason said:


> 30-40% higher than 50, which is 65-70, price not including enclosure. The pulchra is listed more than 70 so it's not dapper dam.


Either way, I'm hoping for a pleasant surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnoxious (May 23, 2018)

Hey everyone! Literally like 15 minutes ago on Fear Not Tarantula’s fb page they released the identities of the mystery spiders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 23, 2018)

I’m impressed.  They are for the most part nicer species than I was expecting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toddydog (May 23, 2018)

Myles: Poecilotheria subfusca
Holly: Phormingochilus sp. rufus 
Damian: Grammostola pulchra
Rachel: Nhandu chromatus
Brandon: Brachypelma boehmei
I got lucky. I got Myles, Holly's and Damian's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 23, 2018)

Where was Brandons listed?


----------



## spookyvibes (May 23, 2018)

Guys. I’m flipping out right now. I’ve been wanting G. pulchra since 2011. To say I’m ecstatic is an understatement. 

_Holy moly._

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## dragonfire1577 (May 23, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Guys. I’m flipping out right now. I’ve been wanting G. pulchra since 2011. To say I’m ecstatic is an understatement.
> 
> _Holy moly._


Cool now you are only a few more years away from actually having a jet black spider lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Toddydog (May 23, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Where was Brandons listed?


Very end of the video last like 3 seconds


----------



## Garth Vader (May 23, 2018)

I think this is really cool that they are doing this!  It makes me wanna buy more tarantulas, which I guess this is the point.  I imagine this is pretty fun for the folks working there too! 

Congrats to the new happy parents of those pulchras!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LisaD (May 24, 2018)

Toddydog said:


> Myles: Poecilotheria subfusca
> Holly: Phormingochilus sp. rufus
> Damian: Grammostola pulchra
> Rachel: Nhandu chromatus
> ...


I got Myles!  very happy! Now I wish I’d bought more Mystery Ts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sheladaris (May 24, 2018)

I got myles and Holly's !


----------



## Sheladaris (May 24, 2018)

Toddydog said:


> I'm a pretty big sucker for anything mystery so I got 3 lol.


I got two! I got Myles and Hollys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venomgland (May 24, 2018)

Congrats everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fear Not Tarantulas (May 25, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Pretty much all slings can be raised the same way people.
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely *hate* the idea of selling "mystery" slings.   This is just going to lead to mis-identifications down the line....and how many are going to be bred without knowing for sure...knowing the species of your purchase should be priority #1 for both buyer *and* seller.


Hi there.  I think you have misunderstood how the "Mystery Spider" offer works. People do, of course, find out what species they have.  There are general descriptions given that each team member comes up with to promote the species they choose.  We also provide a habitat with the purchase.  It is not for everyone and we do indicate that on our site.  We had many people asking us to do it and our staff had a lot of fun with it as did customers.  Every species was sought after and of good size. This month the species were Grammostola pulchra 1", Phormingochilus sp. rufus 1 1/2", Nhandu chromatus 1 1/2", Brachypelma boehmei 3/4" - 1", and Poecilotheria subfusca.



sdeveikis said:


> I've never ordered any mystery Ts so forgive my ignorance, but how exactly does this work with regards to preparing the enclosure properly? Does he give you the basic info (e.g. terrestrial, dry substrate, likes to burrow, etc.)?


We do give basic information and also include a habitat

This month the species were Grammostola pulchra 1", Phormingochilus sp. rufus 1 1/2", Nhandu chromatus 1 1/2" that are about 1 1/2 years old, Brachypelma boehmei 3/4" - 1", and Poecilotheria subfusca!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (May 25, 2018)

Fear Not Tarantulas said:


> Hi there. I think you have misunderstood how the "Mystery Spider" offer works


Yep, I sure did...that was actually cleared up the very next post after mine.   Sorry for the confusion.    Turned out to be a nice promotion...hope y'all sold a lot of ts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LisaD (May 29, 2018)

My only regret is that I didn't order one or two more. I received "Myles MVP", P. subfusca in a very nice habitat. @Fear Not Tarantulas didn't mention the size of the P. subfusca slings, but mine looks to be a healthy 1.5", and is active and eating well. Tanya, is the P. subfusca HL or LL type? This is only my second of the genus, so I'm still learning!


----------



## Paul Mason (May 29, 2018)

she said lowland on a facebook post asking the same question, i was hoping for the highland, but i don't mind having 2 lowlands now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 29, 2018)

If they had caught me a couple weeks earlier I would have ordered a couple or three.

I would have gotten Brandons and Rachels for sure, maybe Damiens.

I would have been happy with all of them, as they were all on my list. but I would have ended up with 2 duplicates.... but that is not a bad thing.....


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jun 2, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Guys. I’m flipping out right now. I’ve been wanting G. pulchra since 2011. To say I’m ecstatic is an understatement.
> 
> _Holy moly._


I’m jealous


----------



## spookyvibes (Jun 2, 2018)

Rittdk01 said:


> I’m jealous


I think there’s someone selling them for cheap in the classifieds section


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jun 3, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> I think there’s someone selling them for cheap in the classifieds section


Don’t tempt me......(off to classifieds).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

